Ask HN: What is the current state of the art in homomorphic encryption? - strangecasts
======
krohloff
Checkout the PALISADE library. (Full disclosure - I'm one of the main people
behind the library.) PALISADE is an active open-source project partially
funded by DARPA, IARPA and Sloan Foundation. It has an active user community
that includes academics, start-ups and large defense contractors.

A new version of PALISADE was just released yesterday. It supports the current
major HE schemes (BFV/FV, BGV/BV, etc...) along with modules for different
kinds of Gaussian sampling, and lattice crypto building blocks.

[https://git.njit.edu/palisade/PALISADE](https://git.njit.edu/palisade/PALISADE)

------
mohitmun
Recently I had come across this project
[https://tfhe.github.io/tfhe/](https://tfhe.github.io/tfhe/)

------
malux85
Damn, no comments. I’m super interested in this space, but would like to see
the latest.

Maybe we post again after Xmas to see if we can get some experts in the field
...

~~~
strangecasts
_Maybe we post again after Xmas to see if we can get some experts in the field
..._

That's a good point - I'll make another post in another week or so.

